# Tales from the Bear trail



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Yesterday the change in weather had the bears on the move. We had bears on several baits, and cut 4 sets of tracks. Smitty said that trying to decide which bears to put dogs on was a first.

We had one of the big bears on a bait and Smitty and his crew decided that was the one to start on. They got Rufus and Red into the bait and it didn't take long for the race to start. The dogs split so Smitty cut Sally in knowing she would head to Rufus and Red would honor her. Sure enough when Red heard Sally heading to Rufus she pulled him with her. At one point the dogs were a mile away and Smitty could still hear them. No kidding that guy is part Bat. His hearing is incredible.

The dogs worked hard, and before long they figured out they had the bear walking. My worst nightmare. I was the only tag in the group and I'm still healing up from surgery after badly breaking my leg earlier this year. To say I'm not 100% yet is an understatement. Having to get into a hell hole of a swamp to kill a bear that was fighting dogs in a hurry was one thing about this hunt that concerned me. I don't get anywhere fast these days.

I was doing my best when someone yelled the bear was up, but not very far. He only went about 8 feet up a tree and kept trying to come down. I was right on top of the chaos, but it was so thick I couldn't even see the dogs. I heard something go past me at about 3 feet, then the dogs came past. The bear had leaped over the dogs and came by me, I never even saw it at 3 feet.

Within 15 minutes the bear was treed again, this time much higher. I got in there as quick as I could and managed to do it without tripping this time.

When I got to the tree what I found was a great bear, but not the beast we put down on. I quickly made the decision that I had a gimme right in front of me that looked like he wanted a ride in the truck, so decided to give him one.

Once we had the bear on the ground we realized one of the dogs was still running something. Smitty got ahead and got a look at the bear Doc was still after, it was the big one. 

My boar dressed at 232. Gorgeous long coat and will make an awesome half life-sized mount. Luckily for me I still do taxidermy, so the bill won't be bad.

And on top of all that Smitty says I can stay in camp and keep running bears with the guys. I can't thank Smitty and everyone in camp enough. I have had a riot, learned a ton about hounds and running bears, met some great people, and managed to bring home a great bear.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Bear camp is one of the world’s treasures! Congratulations BigBear it wasn’t pretty the first two days but we got er done like we usually do! He Aint Goin Far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome story congrats big bear. Great crew and dog's.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Where do you guys run bears at? My camp is on the west side of the UP ?


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Glad to hear all your work paid off and the DNR didn't wreck your hunt completely. Things have a way of working out most times. Optimism sometimes is tough to find during those times.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to all involved.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Beautiful bear and it sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats all!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work Biggbear, SMITTY and crew! You got your bear.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

230 dressed is perfect for a life size! Great hunt!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations on a great bear. Nice story


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Today BigBear and I found a good bear to run off a bait we set three days ago after finding a big track Monday and not being able to do anything with it we did some scouting setup a bait and it was hit in one day. Yesterday this same stud of a boar was on bait at 6:42am but we were busy killing his dandy boar! BigBear has been a joy to share bear camp and my front seat with! This site is amazing have made several friends here now over the years! No shooter today unfortunately. BillBuster if you haven’t tagged out give me a jingle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Congrats BB and Smitty!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice dog work smitty, we have some good ones around the rack shack. Hopefully I will draw a tag for red oak in 2more years. I have only hunted over baits but your pics and stories have me thinking about hunting over hounds, looks like a blast. Good luck and be SAFE.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Great job guys! 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

MrFysch said:


> Where do you guys run bears at? My camp is on the west side of the UP ?


The northern lower


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Today BigBear and I found a good bear to run off a bait we set three days ago after finding a big track Monday and not being able to do anything with it we did some scouting setup a bait and it was hit in one day. Yesterday this same stud of a boar was on bait at 6:42am but we were busy killing his dandy boar! BigBear has been a joy to share bear camp and my front seat with! This site is amazing have made several friends here now over the years! No shooter today unfortunately. BillBuster if you haven’t tagged out give me a jingle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can hear that dog thru the picture. Great job


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome bear and story, thanks for sharing. Congrats Biggbear, Smitty, and crew. Beautiful hounds, I bet it's a blast watching them work.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats BiggBear, Smitty and all. Nice bear!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

This may sound weird to some readers but I'd be more interested in having bear lard on hand than a hide. But having said that I've seen some amazing mittens made from bear hide and fur.

Congratulations BB.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Nothing better to make biscuits with than Bear Lard


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

RHRoss said:


> Nothing better to make biscuits with than Bear Lard



I was just watching a video last night where it was said that bear lard puts pig lard to shame.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

PunyTrout said:


> I was just watching a video last night where it was said that bear lard puts pig lard to shame.


Yup, Bear lard is the best lard there is, must be the diversity in the stuff they eat


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

PunyTrout said:


> This may sound weird to some readers but I'd be more interested in having bear lard on hand than a hide. But having said that I've seen some amazing mittens made from bear hide and fur.
> 
> Congratulations BB.


When I got the packet that contained my tag there was a letter from the tribe's Tradional Medicine program. They asked for the bear fat if the hunter didn't need it. I asked the processor to save as much as he could from my bear. I donated all of the fat from my bear back to my Tribe, so I won't be able to make lard. Would be interesting to try though.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Biggbear said:


> When I got the packet that contained my tag there was a letter from the tribe's Tradional Medicine program. They asked for the bear fat if the hunter didn't need it. I asked the processor to save as much as he could from my bear. I donated all of the fat from my bear back to my Tribe, so I won't be able to make lard. Would be interesting to try though.



The video I referenced was regarding a woodwright that was making a birchbark canoe. He uses bear fat mixed with pine resin to make the 'epoxy' to seal the seams. I imagine the tribe knows of many uses for it too.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Get stuff for waterproofing boots. My bear last year had a ton of fat. Friend of mine took it al.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Nice dog work smitty, we have some good ones around the rack shack. Hopefully I will draw a tag for red oak in 2more years. I have only hunted over baits but your pics and stories have me thinking about hunting over hounds, looks like a blast. Good luck and be SAFE.


Hunting behind hounds for bear, and bobcats, has been one of my greatest hunting experiences! You'll LOVE IT!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

PunyTrout said:


> This may sound weird to some readers but I'd be more interested in having bear lard on hand than a hide. But having said that I've seen some amazing mittens made from bear hide and fur.
> 
> Congratulations BB.


Puny, I saved my fat from my bear last year if you'd like it. I'm in Eaton County.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Biggbear said:


> The northern lower



Great bear, congrats!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hunting behind hounds for bear, and bobcats, has been one of my greatest hunting experiences! You'll LOVE IT!


I luv good dog work, I have trained many of my brittany's and Chesapeake bay retrievers over the years. Was hoping to move to the country and get some plots,when I was younger but it was not in the cards .seems like it adds more to the hunt watching the hounds go. So hard to draw a tag in red oak I really want to give it 110 percent. I'm not getting any younger. Lol


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hunting behind hounds for bear, and bobcats, has been one of my greatest hunting experiences! You'll LOVE IT!


We use to run snowshoes with the blue tick walker mix dog dad had. Used the same dog for **** squirrels and cotton tales. Miss doing that. I like to set and listen to the digs running bear when they come near here . I think everyone had to try it at least one time


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Carpenter Bill said:


> I luv good dog work, I have trained many of my brittany's and Chesapeake bay retrievers over the years. Was hoping to move to the country and get some plots,when I was younger but it was not in the cards .seems like it adds more to the hunt watching the hounds go. So hard to draw a tag in red oak I really want to give it 110 percent. I'm not getting any younger. Lol


I've had bird dogs most of my life, so I appreciate great dog work no matter what the breed, or the game their chasing. But let me tell you Smitty's dogs are on a whole different level.

Every day those dogs would light up in the box when a bear or bobcat crossed the road. Many times the bear, cat or coyote hadn't even crossed but was upwind of the truck doing 35 mph, who knows how far away. And Smitty being the houndman he is could tell if it was a bear, cat or coyote by how the dogs acted, and who lit up first. Honestly one of the most impressive displays of dog work and teamwork between hound and hunter I've ever seen.

I found myself thinking how much I would love to have hounds. But living in a subdivision in SE Michigan, my neighbors would likely be less than thrilled. Someday, someday.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Biggbear said:


> I've had bird dogs most of my life, so I appreciate great dog work no matter what the breed, or the game their chasing. But let me tell you Smitty's dogs are on a whole different level.
> 
> Every day those dogs would light up in the box when a bear or bobcat crossed the road. Many times the bear, cat or coyote hadn't even crossed but was upwind of the truck doing 35 mph, who knows how far away. And Smitty being the houndman he is could tell if it was a bear, cat or coyote by how the dogs acted, and who lit up first. Honestly one of the most impressive displays of dog work and teamwork between hound and hunter I've ever seen.
> 
> I found myself thinking how much I would love to have hounds. But living in a subdivision in SE Michigan, my neighbors would likely be less than thrilled. Someday, someday.


This from the guy on day one that says "How long you boys been doing this" after a day where our asses were thoroughly kicked LOL! Soon as he said it he was like I didn't mean it like that and I was like well you should have meant it exactly like that LOL.... BigBear appreciate the kind words. Nothing more I love to do then be in the woods with my hounds. I started my pack of bear hounds in 2014 and every season brings a new learning experience and you even got to see that in action with the new bait we set after finding that big track on opening Monday. Had you told me to try that four or five years ago I would have laughed and said yeah right. In two nights bait was hit Wednesday morning 7:42AM with our bear we were looking for its too bad we didn't have a shooter Thursday cause that was a dandy we treed for sure. IMO when you think you know it all is what will hurt you in the woods the most. Open eyes, Open ears and Open mind to new things and new ideas are always something I strive for. I am ten times the woodsman I was before owning a pack of hounds and still got a ways to go to catch up to some of these groups I admire so greatly! Trappers and houndsmen are some of the best woodsmen I know and it was no surprise when you told me you were a trapper!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I really enjoyed reading your story about your entire adventure! Thanks for taking us along. It’s comforting to see the friendship that is made on this site! Keep at it guys, many more adventures headed your way.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

BillBuster said:


> I really enjoyed reading your story about your entire adventure! Thanks for taking us along. It’s comforting to see the friendship that is made on this site! Keep at it guys, many more adventures headed your way.


Hey I did get your message and apologize for not getting back to you. Things got crazy chaotic with my hunting partner headed south early Friday, I had a wedding in Traverse City Saturday and never hunted again. Are you going to hunt the archery only portion of Red Oak?


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Hey I did get your message and apologize for not getting back to you. Things got crazy chaotic with my hunting partner headed south early Friday, I had a wedding in Traverse City Saturday and never hunted again. Are you going to hunt the archery only portion of Red Oak?


Hey Smitty no big deal, I figured you had your hands full. Maybe it will work out next time. I hope your running partner and his mother are doing better.

Not sure yet if my boy will give it a go with a bow or not yet. So much going on come October deer , grouse , ducks , trapping preparation.

my wife has 6-7 points so he may get another chance before he ages out of the transfer program. We both enjoyed the entire experience.

Thanks for reaching out to help me and my son. See have no doubts you are a true sportsman.


----------

